# Hi, hi, hi!



## Corpsewood (Apr 15, 2013)

Hello, there, everyone. My name's Josie, but you can call me Jos. I've been lurking around here for a while and decided to finally join. I have an amateur home haunt, but I'm working on making it bigger and better. So far, we just have a zombie-infested cemetery (the front of the lawn) and a small dungeon (the garage). 
I'm thinking about adding a haunted well behind the fir tree on the side of our house and perhaps transforming the porch and living room into something more sinister. Suggestions would be most appreciated. Anyway, I'm excited to mingle with you all and learn some cool ways to do handmade props, as well as post and view pictures of a Halloween enthusiast's hard work. Cheers!


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

Hi Jos and Welcome! You know your going to fit in quite nicely here at HF. I would say that the majority of us who are on this site are home haunters like yourself. In asking for suggestions, well I think that most of us would like to see pics of your haunt and then everyone can make a better assessment on how to proceed in giving out direction in helping you with your haunt.

You're going to find a lot of really great and helpful people here, and I know I say that in almost every greeting I give to new people when they join, but it really is true! Your going to see that people from all walks of life and from all over the world are going to give you a helping hand when it comes to you asking questions about your haunt. 

So once again....Welcome to HauntForum! :jol:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=35103

Greetings and welcome Jos, Just in case you miss this one it would make a great living room make over. And maybe a old shack entry way for the porch. 
And yes, well like to see photos here as soon as you have enough postings.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Welcome Jos, glad you decided to join us!


----------



## Onewish1 (Aug 4, 2012)

Hello & welcome!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Jos! If you don't find some awesome inspiration from this forum there is something wrong.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Corpse


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hey and Welcome Jos! What about a spider porch? Martha Stewart did a fantastic one a few years ago...
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...CCA5BA17FB19BB498C48222B11C6B&selectedIndex=2


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)




----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Glad to have you on board!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## Blackrose1978 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hello welcome to the family.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Welcome Jos.....like you I just joined within the last month! This site is amazing! You will learn so much and get some crazy ( but great) ideas! Also everyone here seems so nice !


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welocme to Haunt Forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Magic13 (Dec 20, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------

